

Coding to Music w/pandora: What is your play list? - Sakes

I love coding to music, but my pandora channels are feeling stale. I need new musical inspiration.  What do you listen to while you code?
======
mw63214
I use grooveshark. usually listen to reddit's 90's playlist, or anything with
warren haynes and joe bonamassa. If someone integrated a contextual playlist
generator into a web-IDE and changed the music based on length of current
session, degree of nesting or other complexity values, time of day based on
location, etc..., I think it would be a much appreciated feature.

EDIT: Has anyone built this yet?

~~~
Sakes
Thanks for the warren haynes suggestion, nice mellow channel

------
zoowar
Here's the click path to the station I listen to most: Genre Stations ->
Alternative -> 90s Alternative/Grunge

A problem with pandora is that most stations are too uniform to hold my
interest. I like the curation that a real DJ brings to the music stream, so I
prefer <http://www.kfjc.org/netcast/>

------
imp
I switched to TheSixtyOne a while ago. Put on the 'remix' mood and I'm set.

~~~
Sakes
I stumbled across Florence + the machine on this service, new station, thanks.

------
Sakes
Here are some of my standard channels.

Clap your hands say yeah, cold war kids, deadmau5, deftones, digitalism, dj
shadow, drake, dubstep, gorillaz, jack white, jay-z, johny cash, kanye west,
kid cudi, korn, lil wayne, massive attack, muse, nine inch nails, norah jones
(don't judge!), paper planes, phoenix, radiohead, ratatat, robert plant &
alison krauss, system of a down, the offspring, white stripes, tool, trent
reznor and atticus ross

------
rabidonrails
I wrote a blog post about this a while ago, check it out:
<http://blog.phaxio.com/our-playlists>

~~~
Sakes
Thanks, I grabbed The Raconteurs off of your blog post.

------
alexf4v2
Turntable.fm - lots of new music! I have been in it all week.

~~~
jcheng
+1. The "Coding Soundtrack" room seems to be the most popular room on the
whole site.

~~~
krallja
I'm glad Dj Woooo forked Coding Soundtrack; now I'm more likely to get into at
least one of those rooms.

------
justhw
smoothjazz = kenny g, peter white, dave koz, michael lington, marc
antoine..latin jazz.. Caribbean style

and some blake jazz

